# [Udate: Auch SSDs betroffen] !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel (eBay, Amazon, Wish usw)



## INU.ID (21. September 2010)

*Update 2022*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Thema nicht mehr neu ist, wollte ich es trotzdem mal hier einpflegen.
> 
> Es sind schon eine ganze Weile auch SSDs betroffen:
> 
> ...






*Update 29.01.2021*: Klick



*!!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*

Vorab, hier ein Beitrag der ct aus dem Jahr 2008: FÃ¤lschung in groÃŸem Stil - Wie massenhaft fehlerhafte USB-Sticks in den Handel geraten | heise Video




> *!!! UPDATE 16.10.2010 !!!
> 
> Die neusten Anbieter von Fake-Speichermedien: "honeynn" - "billigclever" - "pink.mary.2005"*





> *!!! UPDATE 04.10.2010 !!!
> 
> Der neuste Abzocker heißt "jack.han19".*


!!! Achtung !!!

Aktuell werden auf ebay (und vermutlich auch andere Plattformen) mal wieder einige "sehr sehr günstige" neue USB-Sticks, Speicherkarten usw angeboten. Zb. 32GB SDHC Karten für ca. 10€, 32GB oder auch 64GB USB-Sticks für ~12€ usw. Die Anbieter stammen in der Regel alle aus Asien.

Es handelt sich dabei um manipulierte 1-4GB Produkte (der Stack wird umgeschrieben), welche sich dann zb. als 32GB SDHC-Karte oder auch 64GB USB-Stick melden. Die Produkte lassen sich (in der Regel) ganz normal formatieren und auch beschreiben - bis an ihre vermeintliche Kapazitätsgrenze von 32GB oder 64GB. Aber beim erneuten Einlesen der Daten, vom Stick oder der Karte, kommt es dann oberhalb einer bestimmten Grenze (1-4GB) immer zu Fehlern, da zb. ab 2 oder 4GB einfach immer wieder der letzte Speicherbereich überschrieben wurde. Daher bewerten auch fast alle Käufer die entsprechenden Verkäufer positiv, denn bis ihnen der Fehler auffällt ist es in der Regel schon zu spät.

Zum testen vermeintlicher Fakes empfiehlt sich das Programm "h2testw".

H2testw, Download bei heise

Ich habe ebay schon über einige Angebote/Verkäufer informiert, aber bis die reagieren dauert es natürlich wieder. Außerdem wechseln die Verkäufer dann einfach nur ihren Namen, erstellen einen neuen ebay-Account, und dann gehts wieder weiter.

Also aufpassen, wenn ein neuer unbenutzter Marken-Artikel zum Bruchteil seines üblichen Preises angeboten wird, dann muß das noch lange kein Schnäppchen sein.

*ACHTUNG* - hier mal ein Link zu einem solchen Betrüger: *link_entfernt*

*NICHT KAUFEN, SÄMTLICHE DORT ANGEBOTENEN ARTIKEL SIND FÄLSCHUNGEN.*

Mit freundlichem Gruß,

INU.ID

INU-Edit: Ich hab den Link mal entfernt, nicht das noch jemand auf dumme Gedanken kommt (oder das jemand der nicht gut deutsch spricht und diese News hier liest denkt das ich auf diese vermeindlichen Schnäppchen hinweisen möchte^^)


**UPDATE 12Uhr**

Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, alle von mir vor ca. 10h gemeldeten  Angebote/Verkäufer wurden noch nicht beendet/gesperrt. Scheinbar schläft  die ebay-Sicherheitsabteilung noch. Auch habe ich bei der ebay-Hotline  angerufen, aktuell befinde ich mich seit ca. 30 Minuten in der  Warteschleife. Was das melden offensichtlicher Betrüger angeht macht es  ebay einem wirklich nicht leicht. Von der Reaktionszeit mal ganz  abgesehen... 

**UPDATE 12:45Uhr**

So, nach ca. 45 Minuten in der Warteschleife hatte ich dann einen  Mitarbeiter dran. Ich habe ihm die Auktionen/Verkäufer genannt, er hat  sich Angebote angeschaut, und meinte dann das er es weiterleiten wird.  Er rechnet mit einer Bearbeitung durch das Sicherheitsteam bis  spätestens 16Uhr. Bis dahin werden noch eine Menge Käufer auf die vermeintlichen Schnäppchen reinfallen, aber OK - es wird schon seinen  Grund haben das ebay 14 Stunden zum sperren offensichtlicher "Betrugsangebote" brauch... und das obwohl laut ebay das Sicherheitsteam alleine in Deutschland schon 100 Mann umfasst... :/


Nützliche Links: 

eBay Produktinfos - Gefälschte Speicherkarten,USB Sticks MP3 4 Player

eBay - Fälschungen USB-Speichersticks, Speichermedien, Computer Ratgeber

eBay Produktinfos - Kingston DataTraveler Fälschung erkennen

Kingston DataTraveler 310 DT310/256GB Fake USB Flash Drives Flooding eBay! Fraud*Warning.  FakeFlashNews

eBay Guides - FAKE KINGSTON 32GB SDHC CLASS 6 CARDS ON EBAY

eBay Produktinfos - WARNUNG vor gefälschten 32GB SDHC-Karten aus Hong Kong

Fake 128GB Kingston DataTraveler 200 flash drive on ebay USA  Fighting flash fraud on Ebay

fashionwq selling notorious leather and steel flash drive on ebay  Fighting flash fraud on Ebay


Hier sind noch weitere Namen von Verkäufern gefakter Speichermedien:

Kingston China eBay Flash Memory Sellers *wayaaaa – chengxinchuanwannian – sgdtfy456 – thomas0423 – sdf6xdf – wrfghj326* – Test Immediately!  Fake Flash Memory – Internet Watchdog

Dort kann man als Betroffener auch seinen Fehlkauf melden um andere zu warnen:
Report A*Fake  SOSFakeFlash


----------



## Snake7 (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Naja, bei amazon haste was Ähnliches.
Da verkauft einer laut Artikelbeschreibung ne Micro-SDHC von Kingston mit 32GB für 126€, bestellst du sie dann, schickt er dir WISSENTLICH eine falsche SDHC zu, also nicht wie laut Vertrag ne Mirco-SDHC.
Dürfte eigentlich auch schon Betrug sein.... .


----------



## Sterni75 (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Danke Für Die Warnung! 
Echt Übel was sich Einige einfallen lassen nur um Geld zu machen!


----------



## Bu11et (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

So eine Frechheit .

Gut, dass du darauf gestoßen bist bzw. das veröfentlichst .

Ich z.B. wusste nicht mal, dass sowas überhaupt möglich ist (Stack umschreiben).


----------



## GxGamer (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Danke für die News.
Ich lebe zwar schon seid Jahren Ebayfrei, eben wegen des Riesenbetruges der dort stattfindet. Am lustigsten sind immer noch die notebooks an denen nix mehr dran ist


----------



## unterseebotski (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Sowas ist mir vor 2 Jahren auch mal passiert. 
Habe einen Sony Memorystick bei Ebay erworben der eine Fälschung gewesen sein muss. Der Hänlder hatte auch 5000 positive Bewertungen (!) und war schon seit ca. 1 Jahr bei Ebay.
Ich hab bestellt, denn die Karte kostete halb so viel wie im Laden.

Gekommen ist auch ein Memstick, aber in einem Briefumschlag eingewickelt in Knallfolie. Absender Ling Xiauhung (oder so ähnlich, weiß nicht mehr genau, der Name war aber EXTREM chinesisch) aus Hamburg.
Der bekommt die Teile vermutlich in einer Sporttasche direkt vom Schiff und vertickt das Zeug dann bei Ebay.

Die Fälschung war gut, für mich kaum vom original zu unterscheiden. Einziger Hinweis: die Seriennummer könnte aufgedruckt statt gelasert gewesen sein.

Hab das Teil zurückgeschickt und mein Geld wieder bekommen. Zu meinem Kommentar, dass die Karte ne Fälschung ist, hat er nichts gesagt.

Habe Glück gehabt, werde keine Speicherkarten mehr bei Ebay kaufen. 

Ebay unternimmt da nix, denn die verdienen ja auch kräftig mit. In meinem Beispiel: 5000 Karten zu jeweils € 16,99 (statt wie im Laden 34,99) macht € 84950 - guter Umsatz oder?


----------



## TheGamler (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Wie gesagt, von Sticks die bei Amazon gekauft wurden, wird das gleiche berichtet! Also aufpassen!!


----------



## Sprunkey (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Das ist eine echte Sauerei. Ich habe kürzlich vor einem Monat warscheinlich eine solche Karte bestellt (32GB für ungefähr 20€). Sie kam eine Woche später an und war defekt. Ich habe dann den Verkäufer zu kontaktieren und der hat sich schon prompt bei ebay abgemeldet. Zum Glück gab ebay mir das Geld zurück, da die Transaktion über Pay-Pal verlief.


----------



## streega (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Danke für den Hinweis ... ja, der Betrug lauert überall.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Gerade solche Sachen wie USB Sticks und Speicherkarten kaufe ich hier nur lokal beim Händler. Dort ist die Gefahr von Fälschungen doch eher gering und sollte doch eine dabei sein und der Verkäufer Theater machen bei der Rückgabe, stehe ich ihm gegenüber. 

Es ist schon schlimm das Ebay und Amazon nicht wirklich etwas dagegen unternehmen. Langfristig gehen doch die Kunden flöten wenn sie auf den Plattformen ständig beschiessen werden.


----------



## Funkyfunk (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Leider nichts neues, ich glaub Ende 2007 wurde das das erste Mal richtig bekannt:
heise online - Datenverluste durch manipulierte USB-Sticks


----------



## serafen (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Ganz schön dreist - aber Frechheit siegt bekanntlich ja ...

Gibt es heute eigentlich noch einen Bereich, in dem nicht abgezockt wird?!


----------



## INU.ID (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

**UPDATE**

Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, alle von mir vor ca. 10h gemeldeten Angebote/Verkäufer wurden noch nicht beendet/gesperrt. Scheinbar schläft die ebay-Sicherheitsabteilung noch. Auch habe ich bei der ebay-Hotline angerufen, aktuell befinde ich mich seit ca. 30 Minuten in der Warteschleife. Was das melden offensichtlicher Betrüger angeht macht es ebay einem wirklich nicht leicht. Von der Reaktionszeit mal ganz abgesehen... 

**UPDATE**

So, nach ca. 45 Minuten in der Warteschleife hatte ich dann einen Mitarbeiter dran. Ich habe ihm die Auktionen/Verkäufer genannt, er hat sich Angebote angeschaut, und meinte dann das er es weiterleiten wird. Er rechnet mit einer Bearbeitung durch das Sicherheitsteam bis spätestens 16Uhr. Bis dahin werden noch eine Menge Käufer auf die vermeintlichen Schnäppchen reinfallen, aber OK - es wird schon seinen Grund haben das ebay 14 Stunden zum sperren offensichtlicher "Betrugsangebote" brauch... und das obwohl laut ebay das Sicherheitsteam alleine in Deutschland schon 100 Mann umfasst... :/


----------



## Mischk@ (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*



> Ebay unternimmt da nix, denn die verdienen ja auch kräftig mit. In meinem Beispiel: 5000 Karten zu jeweils € 16,99 (statt wie im Laden 34,99) macht € 84950 - guter Umsatz oder ?


 
Naja, Ebay verdient halt nur deine Angebotsgebühren die du zahlen musst und die Verkausprovision... DAS, kannste mal die Anzahl der Länder rechnen wo Ebay vertreten ist...

Ebay unternimmt auf jedenfall etwas gegen solche Fälschungen, wenn sie nachweisen können das es Fälschungen sind... Artikel die eingestellt werden, werden teils durch Schlüsselwörter gefillter und dann von Menschen überprüft.

Aber mach das mal bei derzeit 25.316+ ( nur Speichermedien) aktuell...

Bei Ebay stehen auch nur Callcentren dahinter und die müssen eine riesen Flut an Informationen verarbeiten... Wer mal bei seinem Internetanbieter angerufen hat wegen ein Problem, weiss wovon ich rede...


----------



## Funkyfunk (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Ja Mensch, mal im Ernst, was erwartest du denn? Wie ich schon geschrieben hab, ist das Vorgehen sicherlich kein neues und es sind schon seit Monaten/Jahren solche Speicher im Umlauf.
Ich finde es ja gut, dass du sich so dahinter, aber dass ein Arbeitstag auch bei Ebay vermutlich nicht großartig vor 8 Uhr beginnt und du wegen ein paar gefälschten USB-Sticks nicht der Nabel der Welt bist, musst du auch verstehen.
Woher weiß Ebay außerdem, dass es sich nicht um Einzelfälle gehandelt hat? Und wer sagt, dass die Händler es wissen und hier nicht zufällig ein paar gefälschte/manipulierte untergemischt sind? (Ich glaub auch absolut, dass da Methode dahinter steckt, aber diese Fragen müssen gestellt werden, bevor Auktionen oder Nutzer gesperrt werden)
Von dem her, bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie das Sicherheitsteam reagieren wird, wenn nicht auch konkret schon von anderen Ebay-Mitgliedern gleiches berichtet wurde.

Edit: Und mich würde mal interessieren, wo du die Zahl von 100 Sichrheitsmitarbeitern allein in Deutschland her hast. Wenn die letzten Zahlen stimmen, dürfte die Mannschaft von Ebay in D nicht mal mehr 300 Leute insgesamt betragen.


----------



## mshhms (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Konnte bei Ebay nur Angebote mit dem Artikelstandort 'China' finden. Wer natürlich aus China(oder Asien) kauft, egal welche Artikel, muss mit so etwas rechnen.


----------



## unterseebotski (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*



Mischk@ schrieb:


> Naja, Ebay verdient halt nur deine Angebotsgebühren die du zahlen musst und die Verkausprovision...
> .


Bei 3% Provision (stimmt die Zahl, weiß es grad nicht) von € 84950 immerhin € 2548,50 und das nur von einem Händler.
Noch Fragen, warum Ebay nix unternimmt?

Edit: kurz mal bei Ebay nachgeschaut: Sony Memory Stick
Gleich der erste Verkäufer in der Liste handelt mit gefälschter Ware. Ein Blick in die Bewertungen bestätigt das. 
Er hat sogar einen chinesisch klingenden Namen... doppel


----------



## INU.ID (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*



Funkyfunk schrieb:


> Ja Mensch, mal im Ernst, was erwartest du denn?


Das was normal wäre, sofortige/umgehende Entfernung der Auktionen. Auf ebay wurden während der großen Fake-Welle 2008 innerhalb kürzester Zeit tausende Kunden/ebay-Mitglieder (auch ich) von Betrügern mit genau der gleichen Masche geprellt.

Ich kann verstehen wenn das Sicherheitsteam eine Weile brauch um sich durch die Mails zu arbeiten, aber 10 Stunden? 10 Stunden in denen der Verkäufer munter weiter verkauft? Und nachdem die Angebote/Verkäufer telefonisch gemeldet wurden, warum wird da nicht umgehend reagiert? Ich weiß aus Erfahrung das Auktionen, welche offensichtlich gegen ebay-Grundsätze verstoßen, innerhalb von Minuten nach bekanntwerden entfernt werden.

Hierbei ist das Problem das sehr viele Käufer nicht rechtzeitig merken können das sie gefälschte Ware gekauft haben. Vielen (den meisten) wird es erst auffallen wenn die Frist des Käuferschutzes verstrichen ist. Genau so wie in meinem Fall 2008, dann gibts nämlich keinen Cent von Paypal zurück, der Käufer hat einfach Pech gehabt.

Und gerade weil diese Masche nichts neues ist erwarte ich eigentlich das ebay derartige Angebote nicht nur umgehend entfernt, und die Verkäufer sperrt, sondern auch alle Mitglieder die schon gekauft haben über den Vorfall informiert.

Wenn zb. ein USB-Stick von Kingston, welcher im Handel 150€ kostet, nagelneu und unbenutzt für nur 11€ angeboten wird, dann kann ebay sich eigentlich sicher sein das dort etwas nicht stimmt. Auch eine nagelneue unbenutzte Marken-Speicherkarte, die im Handel min. 50€ kostet, gibts nirgends legal für 10€. Sowas sollte ebay schon kurz nach dem reinstellen auffallen.

Ebay ist keine Plattform die erst letzte Woche gestartet wurde....



Funkyfunk schrieb:


> aber dass ein Arbeitstag auch bei Ebay vermutlich nicht großartig vor 8 Uhr beginnt


Nanu? 8Uhr in welcher Zeitzone? Wenn man als Unternehmen mit  Milliardenumsatz Global aktiv ist, und den Handel quasi weltweit  ermöglicht (zb. in Deutschland auch Artikel aus Asien/Amerika anbietet),  dann muß zumindest das Sicherheitsteam rund um die Uhr aktiv sein.


Funkyfunk schrieb:


> und du wegen ein paar gefälschten USB-Sticks


Mehrere dutzend Auktionen (mit jeweils  dutzenden Artikeln, ggf. sogar im dreistelligen Bereich) mit Sticks/Karten mit einem Volumen von  mehreren 10.000€ sind schon etwas mehr als "nur ein paar gefälschte  USB-Sticks"...



Funkyfunk schrieb:


> Edit: Und mich würde mal interessieren, wo du  die Zahl von 100 Sichrheitsmitarbeitern allein in Deutschland her  hast.


Direkt von ebay.  Und es sind sogar mehr als 100...


----------



## Funkyfunk (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Mal ne blöde Frage, arbeitest du selbst in einem etwas größeren Unternehmen? Kann ich mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen.
Du glaubst doch nicht, dass die Sicherheitsmitarbeiter, die hier Nachts prüfen, auf deine Anfrage hin, Hals über Kopf Auktionen im Wert von mehreren 10.000€ löschen? 
Wie schon gesagt, müssen der Sachverhalt Niet- und Nagefest sein und danach auch noch entsprechend autorisiert werden.
Klar ist der Preis ein scheinbar eindeutiger Indikator, aber wie du ja schon sagt, bewerten die meisten Käufer den Händler positiv. Für Ebay ist die Sachlage damit überhaupt nicht mehr so eindeutig.
Ich behaupte ja zu keine Zeitpunkt, dass du nciht recht hast, aber es einfach mal nicht so simpel darstellt, wie du dir das gerne wünscht. Und dein Argument mit ach so viele Mitarbeiter wie Ebay hat, bewirkt in der Realität genau das Gegenteil. Umso größer und mehr Mitarbeiter ein Unternehmen ist/hat, umso langsamer mahlen die Mühlen, umso mehr Formulare müssen ausgefüllt werden, umso weniger fühlen sich die einzelenen Mitarbeiter verwantwortlich und umso mehr Abteilungsleiter müssen ihr OK geben.


----------



## Lexx (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*



> Umso größer und mehr Mitarbeiter ein Unternehmen ist/hat, umso langsamer mahlen die Mühlen, umso mehr Formulare müssen ausgefüllt werden, umso weniger fühlen sich die einzelenen Mitarbeiter verwantwortlich und umso mehr Abteilungsleiter müssen ihr OK geben.


speziell bei globalen amerikanischen konzernen.. 

wie bei gefälschten mode- und kosmetikprodukten müsste da der hersteller selbst
aktiv werden.


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Dreiste Sache! Aber anscheinend nichts neues bei ebay: 
Noname 64GB USB-Stick für 44? *UPDATE* 16GB für 20? » Stick, USB-Stick, Sticks, H2testw, Tool, 10MBs » myDealZ.de


----------



## Pliscin (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*



INU.ID schrieb:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> Ich hab gerade mal nachgeschaut, alle von mir vor ca. 10h gemeldeten Angebote/Verkäufer wurden noch nicht beendet/gesperrt. Scheinbar schläft die ebay-Sicherheitsabteilung noch. Auch habe ich bei der ebay-Hotline angerufen, aktuell befinde ich mich seit ca. 30 Minuten in der Warteschleife. Was das melden offensichtlicher Betrüger angeht macht es ebay einem wirklich nicht leicht. Von der Reaktionszeit mal ganz abgesehen...
> 
> ...


 
Diese verkäufer gehen erst mal durch sicherheits zonen durch du kanst nicht von ebay verlangen das sie nach ne meldung den verkeufer speren ich bin schon seit 2006 bei ebay und das ebay sicherheits team überprüft erst die verkäufer nach dem man sie gemeldet hat da könte ja jeder kommen ööööhhhhhhhh der verkäufer umbekant verkauft manipulirte gefälschte artikel bub weg isa der verkäfer ne aber mal im ernst das geht nicht mal eben so einfach wie du dir das vorstelst

man solte sich auch bevor man ein artikel sofort kauft auch erst mal die bewertung richtig anschauen ein verkäfer der 100% positiv is is in mein augen schon ätwas seriös den ein richtiger verkäufer hat gemischte bewertungen und 
achte darauf wie oft ein und der gleiche käufer den selben artikel bewertet hat dan is vorsicht geboten den wen du angenommen bei 1 und den  selben verkäufer mehrere artikel kaust is es ein samel gebot und kan auch nur 1 mal bewertet werden hatte ich schon selbst den verkäufer machen auch fehler und deswegen bekommen sie auch mal ne negative bewertung oder eine neutrale also erst richtig nachschauen befor man kauft


----------



## INU.ID (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*



Funkyfunk schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht, dass die Sicherheitsmitarbeiter, die hier Nachts prüfen, auf deine Anfrage hin, Hals über Kopf Auktionen im Wert von mehreren 10.000€ löschen?
> Wie schon gesagt, müssen der Sachverhalt Niet- und Nagefest sein und danach auch noch entsprechend autorisiert werden.


Also nochmal:

Das worum es hier geht ist nichts was für ebay neu ist. Seit Ende 2007, mit dem Höhepunkt im Jahr 2008, bis zum heutigen Tage, werden immer wieder Sticks und Speicherkarten - nagelneu und unbenutzt - zum Bruchteil ihres eigentlichen Marktpreises (nicht UVP!) von Verkäufern aus Asien angeboten. Es handelt sich dabei nachweislich entweder um manipulierte 1-4GB Produkte oder um Ausschuß/Schrott.

Da gibt es nichts was ebay langwierig prüfen muß. Einen ~150€ Stick gibt es in keinem Land der Welt nagelneu und unbenutzt für 8€ - nicht legal.

*!!! ACHTUNG, FAKE, NICHT KAUFEN !!!*​ Schau mal hier: 64 GB Neu USB Leathe Flash Memory Stick Thumb Drive bei eBay.de: (endet 20.10.10 15:17:22 MESZ)

Einen 64GB Kingston DataTraveler 200 im Wert von ca. 130€, nagelneu und unbenutzt - inkl. Versandkosten aus China - für 11,99€? Hallo?

Oder hier: 32GB Class 6 SDHC SD Flash Memory Card bei eBay.de: (endet 25.09.10 14:45:29 MESZ)

Die Karte kostet im Handel 80€, hier für 10,14€ inkl. Versand aus China.

Ein Sicherheitsteam was derartige Angebote 24h prüfen muß (wie man sieht wurden weder die Auktionen beendet noch der Verkäufer gesperrt) würde ich sofort feuern.



Funkyfunk schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, müssen der Sachverhalt Niet- und Nagefest sein


Falsch, schon bei Verdacht müssen derartige Auktionen sofort beendet werden.

Guten Tag.


----------



## serafen (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

... naja, alle Artikelstandorte außerhalb Deutschland würde ich sowieso doppelt genau prüfen ...

Ich käme gar nicht erst auf den Gedanken, ein solches Angebot in die engere Wahl zu ziehen - manchmal hilft auch, sich ein Angebot genau anzuschauen und etwaigen Ärger mit Auslandslieferungen gar nicht erst einzugehen.


----------



## INU.ID (21. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*

Hier noch ein paar interessante Beiträge:

eBay Produktinfos - Kingston DataTraveler Fälschung erkennen

Kingston DataTraveler 310 DT310/256GB Fake USB Flash Drives Flooding eBay! Fraud*Warning.  FakeFlashNews

eBay Guides - FAKE KINGSTON 32GB SDHC CLASS 6 CARDS ON EBAY

eBay Produktinfos - WARNUNG vor gefälschten 32GB SDHC-Karten aus Hong Kong

Fake 128GB Kingston DataTraveler 200 flash drive on ebay USA  Fighting flash fraud on Ebay

Usw....

Und hier gehts um einen Verkäufer der noch immer (und ausschließlich) gefälschten Speicher auf ebay verkauft:
wayaaaa & *thomas0423* have plenty of fake flash memory on ebay  Fighting flash fraud on Ebay


----------



## unterseebotski (22. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Und hier gehts um einen Verkäufer der noch immer (und ausschließlich) gefälschten Speicher auf ebay verkauft:
> wayaaaa & *thomas0423* have plenty of fake flash memory on ebay  Fighting flash fraud on Ebay


Wie gesagt, das ist nichts Neues und wird schon seit Jahren von Ebay geduldet. Schließlich verdienen die ja auch daran... Deswegen glaube ich nicht, dass die von heute auf morgen ihre Verfahrensweise ändern, was China-Speicherkarten angeht.

Mal was anderes: geh doch an die Presse, z.B. Computer-Magazine oder gleich zu "Die Reporter" im ZDF. Schließlich verdiente Ebay im Laufe der Jahre Millionen mit gefälschter Ware, unternahm und unternimmt jedoch nichts.
Es gibt da wohl auch Aufklärungsbedarf für unbedachte Käufer, die gar nicht merken, dass die Karten bei Ebay gefälscht und manipuliert sind.


----------



## INU.ID (22. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

So, nach über 30h ist der Verkäufer immer noch aktiv, und seine ganzen Auktionen laufen noch immer. Auf telefonische Nachfrage bei ebay, gerade eben, warum der Kerl noch immer fleißig weiter verkaufen kann, wurde mir mitgeteilt das intern schon Maßnahmen ergriffen wurden, welche genau dürfe man mir aber nicht sagen.

Mir persönlich ist das zu hoch. Hätte der verkäufer gegen irgendwelche anderen Grundsätze zum erstellen von Angeboten, zb. zur Umgehung von ebay-Gebühren, verstoßen, seine Angebote wären innerhalb weniger Minuten nach der ersten Meldung entfernt worden. Einen offensichtlichen Betrug hingegen muß man erst 2 Tage lang überprüfen (wo eigentlich 2 Minuten reichen, einfach mal nach seinem Namen googln zb), 2 Tage in denen quasi minütlich neue Käufer auf die Angebote reinfallen. Das alles wäre ja eigentlich nicht weiter schlimm, doch wird den allermeisten Käufern der Betrug erst dann auffallen wenn die Frist des Paypal-Käuferschutzes verstrichen ist. So wie auch ich im Jahr 2008 tragen sie den Schaden alleine.

Ebay hat an den Auktionen in Form von Gebühren und Provision ordentlich mitverdient, der Verkäufer hat das Geld schon lange in Sicherheit gebracht, und die Käufer können sich ihre quasi unbrauchbaren Speichermedien an die Wand hängen.

Gruß INU.ID


----------



## boehmer_dce (22. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das was bewirken würde, aber wie wäre es, wenn einige aus dem Forum hier betreffende Auktionen bei ebay melden würden?

Vielleicht fühlt sich ja ebay dann mal gemüßigt schneller zu reagieren, wenn mehrere User diese Funktion (auf Artikelseite unter den sonstigen Artikelinformationen..)


----------



## INU.ID (22. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

Hier sind noch weitere Namen von Verkäufern gefakter Speichermedien:

Kingston China eBay Flash Memory Sellers *wayaaaa – chengxinchuanwannian – sgdtfy456 – thomas0423 – sdf6xdf – wrfghj326* – Test Immediately!  Fake Flash Memory – Internet Watchdog

Dort kann man als Betroffener auch seinen Fehlkauf melden um andere zu warnen:
Report A*Fake  SOSFakeFlash


----------



## Jan565 (22. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

Das kann ich echt nur unterstreichen. Ich habe mal ein FSK18 Artikel bei ebay rein gesetzt ohne mich vorher genau zu informieren, dass es nicht erlaubt ist. Alles klar, 5 minuten später war der wieder draußen, raus genommen von denen. Betrüger, wo alle drauf hinweisen dürfen bei ebay agieren, aber einer, der mal nicht richtig liest und etwas reinsetzt was nicht erlaubt ist, das wird sofort raus genommen. Käuferschutz bei ebay gibt es gar nicht. Zumal selbst gefälschte Sachen bei ebay schon verboten sind rein zu setzen. Aber da drücken die gerne mal ein Auge zu, oder gleich alle und spielen Blinde.


----------



## INU.ID (23. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

So, da bisher weder die Angebote entfernt noch der Verkäufer gesperrt wurde(n), hab ich eben einfach mal direkt bei Kingston angerufen. Ein wenig verwundert das ebay noch nicht reagiert habe nahm man die Hinweise entgegen (Art.Nr, Verkäufer usw) und versicherte mir das man sich umgehend darum kümmern würde.


Mittlerweile ist die Anzahl der Geschädigten, nur durch diesen einen Verkäufer, auf eine nicht geringe dreistellige Zahl angewachsen (schätze mal so ca. 500). Nicht mehr lange und die Zahl wird vierstellig...

Mich würde echt mal interessieren wofür ebay so lange braucht... o0


----------



## zcei (23. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

JA das ist echt dreck 

Man merkts ja auch nicht. Bewertungen gibt man ja ab wenns ankommt. Höchstens nochmal kurz gucken obs richtige Größe ist, aber man schreibts janicht direkt voll.

Schade, dass Ebay da nix macht


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*



> Mich würde echt mal interessieren wofür ebay so lange braucht... o0


vielleicht habens grad betriebsausflug oder mitarbeiterversammlung.

@inu: kompliment und respekt zu und vor deinem engagement, deiner konsequenz
und hartnäckigkeit. "das nächste mal" den hersteller auch involvieren. 
(man geht zum schmied und nicht zum schmiedl).

in solchen situationen muss man den "geschädigten" sofort einbinden.
und die ihre rechtsabteilung.

echt schlimm, was sich ebay hier leistet. kennst vielleicht einen journalisten  ?


----------



## poiu (23. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

ich würde auch gleich bei der Verbraucherzentrale & hier antanzen

markt - WDR Fernsehen

die c´t 

gibt ja noch andere Sendung die sich mit solchen Themen befassen!

Hmm sogar die Computer Blid könnte man anschreiben, die sind doch bei sowas auch immer die ersten 


@INU.ID


----------



## maGic (23. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

hab gestern auch einige Artikel gemelden, weil ich immmer ehrlich gebrauchte Ware in eBay verkaufen. Und er kommt ungeschoren davon -.- obwohl es klare Betrug / Fälschung ist.


----------



## Lexx (23. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

inu.id und an alle nur zur info dieser thread


----------



## Bumblebee (23. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

Ja, e-bay bietet (wie immer) einen Superservice
Schnell, präzise und... - lassen wir das
Danke für die Warnung


----------



## INU.ID (23. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

So, nachdem ich ja heute Mittag schon bei Kingston angerufen habe, hab ich gerade eben auch noch eine Mail an die ct-tv Redaktion geschickt. Jetzt sind schon fast 3 Tage bzw 72h vergangen und der Kerl verkauft noch immer.

Vielleicht bin ich auch wirklich bissl dämlich, und in Asien kostet ein neuer 140€ 64GB USB-Stick von Kingston halt nur ~6€, oder eine 80€ SDHC Karte mit 32GB ebenfalls. Langsam kommt mir das zumindest so vor.

Oder ebay läßt die Auktionen weiterlaufen weil sie versuchen den Kerl vor Ort (in China^^) beim abholen des Geldes dingfest zu machen. Dann hoffe ich jedenfalls das auch alle Beteiligten (mehrere hundert wohlgemerkt) ihr Geld wiederbekommen.

Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## HeNrY (24. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

eBay verdient doch schön pro verkauftem Artikel, die werden da sicher erstmal nix machen 
Bei den Kingston sachen sieht man übrigens wunderbar die auf einem Tintenpisser ausgedruckten Labels 

Vielen Dank btw für die Warnung


----------



## nyso (24. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

Danke für die Warnung, muss mir jetzt auch nen neuen Stick kaufen und wäre vllt. selber drauf reingefallen^^

Ist schon eine Frechheit von dem Typen, diese Plagiate zu verkaufen, und ebenfalls von Ebay da nix zu nuternehmen.

ABER am schlimmsten finde ich die Leute die sofort, wenn die Ware ankommt positiv bewerten! Schnell Versand, alles ok oder solch ein Müll.
Meine Ebay/Amazon-Bestellungen werden erstmal min. 20 Tage getestet, und dann kann ich sicher sagen, ob jetzt alles positiv war oder nicht.


----------



## riedochs (24. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

Bei Ebay ist das nur heiße Luft. Die verdienen mit und damit ist das Interesse doch eher gering da was zu unternehmen. Wenn natürlich Kingston da Druck macht dürfte das anders aussehen, denn dann muss eBay mitunter für Schaden haften.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (24. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

Sry, aber .... selbst schuld wer bei der Schundseite was kauft. : P

Lieber ein paar Euro mehr und bei einem Trusted Shop einkaufen, spart man sich meist jede Menge Ärger. ^^


----------



## skankee (24. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

Hab grad mal aus Spaß seine verkauften Artikel gezählt. Einige Angebote sind leider schon abgelaufen, da kann ich nichtmehr nachgucken, aber die, die noch drinne sind wurden über 1700 mal verkauft. Das macht über 18.000€


----------



## INU.ID (24. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*

So, irgendwann zwischen 2Uhr heute morgen und gerade eben wurden die Auktionen entfernt und der Verkäufer gesperrt. Nun heißt es abwarten wann und mit welchem Namen Er/Sie wieder einen neuen Account erstellen - und das Spiel wieder von vorne beginnt. 

Leider werden wir vermutlich nie erfahren ob ebay/Paypal auch allen Käufern das Geld erstatten wird... (außer vielleicht ct tv klemmt sich dahinter^^)

Guten Tag

*Edit: 

!!! NICHT KAUFEN; 100%ig GEFAKTE/GEFÄLSCHTE WARE !!!

Der nächste "Betrüger" ist schon am Start, mit den gleichen Produkten, gleichen Preisen, und sogar 1:1 kopierter Artikelbeschreibung:* fashionwq Angebote - attraktive Preise für Foto Camcorder, Computer Artikel bei eBay.de

Siehe auch: fashionwq selling notorious leather and steel flash drive on ebay  Fighting flash fraud on Ebay



Mal schauen ob das jetzt auch wieder fast 4 Tage dauert. 

Edit2: So, diesmal hab ich direkt bei Kingston angerufen, hatte sogar den Herrn von gestern am Telefon, der sich noch an unser Gespräch erinnerte. ^^ Der ct hab ich gerade auch noch eine entsprechende Mail geschrieben.


----------



## Pliscin (24. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

du köntest auch bei ebay ein bericht schreiben und die käufer darauf hinweisen 
und sagen das es ein verkäufer gibt und auch das er sein name immer ändert


----------



## INU.ID (25. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

So, der Verkäufer "fashionwq" wurde mittlerweile ebenfalls gesperrt. Mal schauen wann und unter welchem Nick er/sie wieder auftaucht.


----------



## GxGamer (25. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "thomas0423")*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Sry, aber .... selbst schuld wer bei der Schundseite was kauft. : P
> 
> Lieber ein paar Euro mehr und bei einem Trusted Shop einkaufen, spart man sich meist jede Menge Ärger. ^^



So ist es.
Schnäppchen gibts da schon seit Jahren nicht mehr und wenn doch entpuppen sie sich als Betrug. Ich persönlich habe Ebay nach dem Kauf eines "Hardware-Überraschungspaketes" den Rücken gekehrt. Bereut habe ich es nicht und wenn ich mir so anschaue was da abgeht, wundert es mich doch das es überhaupt noch Leute gibt die dort kaufen.


----------



## skankee (26. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann und unter welchem Nick er/sie wieder auftaucht.



Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass die gefälschten USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten zum Teil wieder von Privatleuten bei eby reingestellt werden. Man muss nur mal gucken wieviele Leute momentan "Neue", "Originalverpackte" 32GB SDHC Karten bei ebay anbieten. Und bei den ganzen Privatauktionen könnte es auch schwierig werden sein Geld zurück zu bekommen.
Und ich habe nur einen gesehen der darauf hinweist dass es gefälschte Ware sein könnte ( 240GB für 10€ , wer da mitbietet hats es wirklich nicht anders verdient ... ).


----------



## riedochs (26. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

Klar versucht der ein oder andere das wieder zu verkaufen in der Hoffnung irgendwie wieder etwas von dem Verlust rein zu bekommen. Fragt sich ob bei 10 Euro sich der Aufwand und Ärger mit dem Käufer nachher lohnt.


----------



## Superwip (26. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

Unglaublich, mit welcher Dreistigkeit hier vorgegangen wird...

Ein Freund meines Cousins ist vor einigen Wochen auch darauf reingefallen; er hat einen 10er Pack angeblicher 640GB USB Sticks (!), real wohl nur 4GB für insgesamt über 1200€ in der Bucht erworben und wollte das durch Weiterverkäufe im Freundeskreis finanzieren/eventuell auch noch Gewinn damit machen; dadurch hab ich auch davon erfahren aber da war es schon zu spät...

Na ja... selbst schuld
640GB für 120€... und nächste Woche ein i-Phone 5G für 100€? Wäre auch nicht unrealistischer


----------



## riedochs (26. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

Selbst doof. Die Modelle und deren aktuellen Preise lassen sich jederzeit online finden.


----------



## INU.ID (26. September 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

Das Problem beim erkennen der Fakes vor Kauf ist einfach das manche die Preise schlecht einschätzen können. Ich bestelle selbst sehr oft in Asien (zb. bei "DealExtreme", dort sind ebenfalls alle Preise im Shop schon inkl. Versandkosten), einfach weil vieles auch mit Porto noch immer günstiger ist als hier in Deutschland (oder weil es dort Sachen gibt die in D gar nicht vertrieben werden).

Ich wollte ja auch zuerst eine 32GB SDHC Karte für ich glaube 12€ ordern. So unrealistisch ist der Preis(unterschied) eigentlich (wenn es nicht gerade teure Markenartikel sind) nicht (weiß ich aus Erfahrung von anderen Bestellungen die ich auch wirklich und korrekt erhalten habe). Misstrauisch bin ich auch erst geworden als ich sah das bei dem Verkäufer ein 64GB Markenstick ebenfalls nur knapp 12€ kosten sollte - und ich vor 2 Jahren selber schon mal auf ein derartiges Angebot reingefallen bin (32GB USB-Stick für 20€, hatte dann aber nur 4GB).

Bei einem Artikel der hier 50-80€ kostet denken viele einfach "och, das könnte ja sein", bei einem Artikel der hier ~140€ kostet denken das zwar (leider) auch noch viele, aber da ist ein Betrug schon offensichtlicher.

Und ja, viele haben von den Betrügern eine größere Stückzahl zwecks Weiterverkauf erworben. Und ja, der ein oder andere seriöse Verkäufer aus Deutschland (aber nicht nur aus D) bietet auch im Moment diese Produkte zum Verkauf an.  Zb. 32GB SDHC Karten für realistischere 30-40€. Genau dieser Umstand macht es jetzt auch etwas schwieriger die Fakes zu "entlarven". Zumal auch hier wieder die meisten Käufer direkt nach Erhalt positiv bewerten, daher geht der Verkäufer bei Reklamationen zu Recht auch erstmal von einem "normalen" Defekt aus. Mancher hat schon von einem aufmerksamen Käufer eine negative Bewertung erhalten, mit dem Hinweis das der Stick gefälscht und nachweislich zb. nur 256MB hat. Kommentiert wurde dies seitens des verkäufers mit "das wird sicher ein Defekt sein, frechheit mir Betrug zu unterstellen" oder ähnlich.

Man kann sich also weder auf die (technischen) Angaben des Verkäufers verlassen, noch darauf das schon mehrere Käufer des identischen Artikels positiv bewertet haben. Hier (bei den günstigsten Angeboten zumindest sinnvoll) hilft nur den Verkäufer vorher zu fragen woher er die Speichermedien hat, und zu hoffen das er auch zugibt wenn er sie kürzlich aus Asien bestellt hat.

"IT-Händler" überprüfen auch mal vorhandene Artikel bei Verdacht, aber es gibt eben auch Verkäufer die von IT-Artikeln keine Ahnung haben, und einfach mal 100 Sticks für sehr günstiges geld gekauft haben weil sie dachten das sie mal schnell etwas Geld damit machen. Die stecken zur Überprüfung dann einfach nur mal nen USB-Stick in ihren Rechner, und wenn der sich dann mit 32GB/64GB meldet, dann ist die Überprüfung auch schon abgeschlossen.

Ebay muß einfach beim reinstellen schon darauf achten ob Angebote so überhaupt legal sein können. Und zumindest wenn es aufgrund des Preises offensichtlich ist (neue/unbenutze Markenartikel gibt es nirgens legal für 10% des üblichen Marktpreises), dann muß eben auch mal "nur" auf Verdacht gesperrt werden.

Auf alle Fälle ein Unding einen offensichtlichen Betrüger tagelang zu überprüfen und ihn währenddessen munter weiterverkaufen zu lassen. Sowas geht mMn einfach mal gar nicht. Und wenn schon während der Überprüfung ein weiterer Verkäufer die gleichen Artikel mit identischer Artikelbeschreibung zu genau den gleichen Preisen und wieder aus Asien (also alles wie vorher, nur mit anderem ebay-namen) wieder bei ebay reinstellt, und tagelang verkaufen kann, dann stimmt da seitens ebay bzw deren "Sicherheitsteam" irgendetwas nicht.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass ein Lieferant von Amazon gefälschte Speicherkarten unter die Lieferung gemischt hat, werde ich meine gestern bestellte SDHC-Karte testen, sobald sie da ist.


----------



## INU.ID (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

Es geht btw. auf ebay munter weiter. Wieder mit den bekannten Produkten (32GB SDHC Karten und 32/64GB USB-Sticks), zu den bekannten Preisen (9-12€), mit der alten Artikelbeschreibung usw.

Der neue Abzocker heißt "*jack.han19*".

eBay-Bewertungsprofil für jack.han19

Und wieder 100% nur Abzock/Fake-Ware im Angebot.


----------



## nyso (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

Super Job den du hier für das Forum machst


----------



## winpoet88 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "jack.han19" - "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

Ja, danke...man lernt nie aus. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass es so lange dauert, bis Ebay mal reagiert  ! Man muss heute schon genau schauen, was man wo kauft !


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## INU.ID (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer "honeynn" - "jack.han19" - "fashionwq" - "thomas0423")*

*!!! UPDATE 16.10.2010 !!!*

Die neusten Anbieter von Fake-Speichermedien: *"honeynn" - "billigclever" - "pink.mary.2005"*


----------



## Freak2011 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer  - ""honeynn" - "billigclever" - "pink.mary.2005")*

thx für den aufmerksamen Thread


----------



## poiu (19. März 2012)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer  - ""honeynn" - "billigclever" - "pink.mary.2005")*

ich frage mich grade ob das hier auch in die Kategorie fallen wird 



32 GB Samsung micro SDHC Card Class 10 - Deals » myDealZ.de


32GB 32G micro SD microSDHC SDHC TF Flash Memory Card Class10& | eBay


Irgendwie hätte ich bei dem Deal kein gutes Bauchgefühl


----------



## spionkaese (19. März 2012)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer  - ""honeynn" - "billigclever" - "pink.mary.2005")*



poiu schrieb:


> 32 GB Samsung micro SDHC Card Class 10 - Deals » myDealZ.de


Ich zitiere:


> Dieser Thread wurde entfernt, da Inhalte Spam


Dürfte eindeutig sein


----------



## poiu (19. März 2012)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer  - ""honeynn" - "billigclever" - "pink.mary.2005")*

Es haben viele User bedenken gezeigt und auch der Ersteller des Deals hat dann auch gemeint "löschen"


----------



## omega™ (19. März 2012)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer  - ""honeynn" - "billigclever" - "pink.mary.2005")*

Hab mir letzten Monat diese Speicherkarte geholt für 28€ SanDisk Micro SDHC 32GB Class 4 Speicherkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör konnte aber bisher keinen negativen Aspekt erkennen, ich hoffe auch dass es so bleibt.


----------



## poiu (20. März 2012)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer  - ""honeynn" - "billigclever" - "pink.mary.2005")*

du kannst Flash Speicher mir einem c´t tool testen



H2testw, Download bei heise


der Stick/Karte muss aber leer sein!


----------



## INU.ID (21. März 2012)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer  - ""honeynn" - "billigclever" - "pink.mary.2005")*



poiu schrieb:


> ich frage mich grade ob das hier auch in die Kategorie fallen wird
> 32GB 32G micro SD microSDHC SDHC TF Flash Memory Card Class10& | eBay


 Hm, eine 32GB MicroSDHC Card von Samsung zu einem drittel (11€ inkl. Versand!) des eigentlichen Preises - da gibts mMn nur 3 Möglichkeiten:

Es handelt sich A um geklaute Ware, B um gefälschte/manipulierte, oder C um Produkte die Samsung auf Grund von Defekten entsorgt hat (und jemand, evtl. Mitarbeiter, sie dann aus dem Abfall nehmen und in Umlauf bringen).

Bei solchen Angeboten, *wo mit Paypal gezahlt wird*, kann man eigentlich das Risiko eingehen. Man muß nur *die Frist des Käuferschutzes* (afaik 45 Tage?) *im Auge behalten*, und *die Karte sofort nach Erhalt mit entsprechenden Tools (siehe das verlinkte der ct) bis an die Grenze (hier 32GB) testen*. Wenn es manipulierte Produkte sind, dann eben einen Antrag auf Käuferschutz stellen. Das dauert max. 1-2 Wochen und man hat sein Geld wieder.

Aber man sollte sich im Klaren sein, die Chancen das, sollte die Karte keinen Defekt haben, sie aus einer legalen Quelle stammt, dürfte nahe 0 liegen.


----------



## INU.ID (4. März 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten auf ebay (Verkäufer  - ""honeynn" - "billigclever" - "pink.mary.2005")*

Servus.

Wie ich u.a. vorhin aus ein paar Bewertung auf Amazon rauslesen konnte (war u.a. ein günstiger 128GB USB3-Stick), sind wohl wieder bzw. immer noch gefälschte Speichermedien im Umlauf - "sogar" auf Amazon. Ich kann daher wiederholt nur jedem empfehlen;

Speichermedium (Stick, Karte) nach Erhalt sofort mit entsprechendem Tool (zb. H2testw) auf Fehler bzw. seine echte Kapazität hin überprüfen. Nach Ablauf der 2-4 Wochen Rückgaberecht ist es nicht mehr ganz so einfach sein Geld zurück zu bekommen.

MFG INU.ID


----------



## tom_degenhardt (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*

hallo allerseits 

die geschichte mit den manipulierten usb-sticks ist und bleibt eine "never ending story" .
derzeit werden sogar usb-sticks mit einer vermeintlichen speicherkapazität von 2 terrabyte angeboten, kein scherz !
ich habe dem anbieter geschrieben und ihn gefragt, ob er nicht alle tassen im schrank hat *grins*

auf die antwort bin ich gespannt  ...

wer selber mal einen blick auf dieses "top-produkt" werfen möchte, kann ja mal bei ebay "usb stick 2 tb" als suchbegriff eingeben
hier unterhalb einen ersten blick "riskieren".

die öffentliche frage im artikel stammt übrigens nicht von mir - meine reaktion hat der anbieter per systemmail bekommen - öffentliche "kraftausdrücke" soll man ja als erwachsener vermeiden


----------



## Lexx (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*



tom_degenhardt schrieb:


> bei ebay "usb stick 2 tb" als suchbegriff eingeben.


0 Ergebnisse gefunden für usb stick 2 tb
(Auch bei Variationen kommt nix retour)


----------



## tom_degenhardt (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*

@Lexx

siehe screenshots im vorherigen posting


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*



Lexx schrieb:


> 0 Ergebnisse gefunden für usb stick 2 tb
> (Auch bei Variationen kommt nix retour)



Dann muss dein Internet kaputt sein. Meines geht.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*

Zur Info :
Habe mir mal einen Müller USB Stick 16GB für 8,- gekauft , da hatte ich auch das Problem mit der Xbox360 das die Spiele nichtmehr nach dem neustart draufwaren bzw. das Dateisystem von der Xbox ( ist eine Datei z.B von 4GB auf dem Stick ) war dann auch beschädigt....


----------



## Lexx (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*

Wie ein "USB Stick 2 TB" aussieht, kann ich mir ja gerade so noch vorstellen,
vielmehr hätte ich gerne die Kommentare gelesen..

Aber egal, ist 40 Minuten her und somit nicht mehr von Interesse.



Baerliner schrieb:


> Dann muss dein Internet kaputt sein. Meines geht.


 Naa, Internet passt schon, da ist schon was anderes kaputt..


----------



## rocc (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*

Habe letztens bei eBay eine MicroSD mit angeblichen 64 GiB von Samsung für knapp 40€ gekauft. Heraus kam, dass die Karte gefälscht war und letztendlich nur 4 GiB Speicher verfügbar waren.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*



rocc schrieb:


> Habe letztens bei eBay eine MicroSD mit angeblichen 64 GiB von Samsung für knapp 40€ gekauft. Heraus kam, dass die Karte gefälscht war und letztendlich nur 4 GiB Speicher verfügbar waren.


 
und was hast du unternommen?


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*



tom_degenhardt schrieb:


> hallo allerseits
> 
> die geschichte mit den manipulierten usb-sticks ist und bleibt eine "never ending story" .
> derzeit werden sogar usb-sticks mit einer vermeintlichen speicherkapazität von 2 terrabyte angeboten, kein scherz !
> ...


 
Melde ihn bei ebay, den stick gibt es nicht

http://www.kingston.com/datasheets/dt200_us.pdf

Der hat in Wirklichkeit max nur 128gb


----------



## ASD_588 (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*



> derzeit werden sogar usb-sticks mit einer vermeintlichen speicherkapazität von 2 terrabyte angeboten, kein scherz !


Schwer zu sagen ob das ein scherz ist oder nicht, aufjedenflall gibt es schon seit länger zeit prtotypen mit 2TB und 1TB kann man auch schon kaufen 

Lieber die finger davon lassen...

Prototyp: USB-3.0-Stick mit zwei TByte (!)
Kingston DataTraveler HyperX Predator 1TB, USB 3.0 (DTHXP30/1TB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## rocc (25. April 2014)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> und was hast du unternommen?



Käufer hat die Ware über die eBay-Meldefunktion zurückgenommen. Hätte ich vermutlich Samsung melden sollen, allerdings war der Absendername alles andere als vertrauenserweckend und er wohnte relativ nah an meiner Anschrift.  Sprich: Ich war zu feige.


----------



## poiu (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: !!! ACHTUNG !!! Gefälschte USB-Sticks/Speicherkarten immer noch im Handel*

na was sagt ihr fake 

Samsung 64GB Pro SDXC Karte 80MB/s Class 10 UHS-I SD Card FULL HD Bulk | eBay

klingt nach der karte von rocc


----------



## INU.ID (29. Januar 2021)

Ich muß den Thread aus aktuellem Anlass noch mal ausgraben.

Ein Freund von mir hat sich auf der Plattform Wish 3 (Edit: Marken-) Speicherkarten gekauft, und gestern Abend freudig von deren Lieferung berichtet.

2 x 1024GB und 1 x 512GB von PNY für 13€!  

Ich kann mir vorstellen was die meisten die das jetzt lesen denken (ich hör schon das Klatschen der Hände gegen die Stirn^^), aber hey - nicht jeder kennt sich mit den Preisen so gut aus.

Daher hier - speziell wegen der "Abzockplattform" Wish - noch mal der Hinweis:

Niemand verkauft Speicherkarten (oder irgendwelche anderen Produkte) für wenige Prozent ihres eigentlichen Wertes. NIEMAND!

Nicht mal der Hehler "um die Ecke" verkauft seine geklaute Ware zu solchen Preisen.

Also versucht es erst gar nicht, und lasst die Finger von solchen Angeboten.

Und vor allem *Finger weg von Plattformen wie zb. Wish*.

Mag sein dass dort auch brauchbare Waren angeboten werden, aber das Risiko ist grundsätzlich sehr hoch minderwertige oder gefälschte Waren zu bekommen, und außerdem sollte man (mMn) solche Plattformen - die das Anbieten von gefälschten Waren augenscheinlich ganz bewusst dulden - nicht unterstützen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (29. Januar 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ich muß den Thread aus aktuellem Anlass noch mal ausgraben.


Es sind in der Regel chinesische Waren von chinesischen Händlern. Ich frage mich immer nur, warum die chinesische Regierung diesem Treiben kein Ende setzt. Der Ruf chinesischer Waren leidet in Gänze darunter. Mit Chinesen Handel zu treiben, geht eigentlich nur, wenn man Geiseln aus der Familie als Sicherheit verlangt hat. So machte man das schon zu Zeiten des römischen Reiches.


----------



## Körschgen (29. Januar 2021)

Ich verstehe zum verrecken nicht, wieso Leute über Wish Dinge kaufen und dann enttäuscht sind.


Es ist doch quasi schon zum meme geworden, dass die dort bestellten Artikel NIE dem beworbenen entsprechen...






__





						wish meme - Google Suche
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Mit Chinesen Handel zu treiben, geht eigentlich nur, wenn man Geiseln aus der Familie als Sicherheit verlangt hat. So machte man das schon zu Zeiten des römischen Reiches.



Dummes Zeug!
Problematisch ist Handel - egal mit wem - wenn Gier das Urteilsvermögen killt.


----------



## DAU_0815 (29. Januar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Problematisch ist Handel


Problematisch ist, wenn es keine Gerichtsbarkeit gibt, die einem den Rücken stärkt. Kein Verkäufer aus der EU oder den USA würde es langfristig wagen können, diese Art von Betrug zu unternehmen. Es geht immer nur um jene Märkte, in denen die eigene Justiz nichts unternimmt, wenn Langnasen betrogen werden. Das ist Volkssport.


----------



## INU.ID (29. Januar 2021)

Ja, leider. Ich schätze 95% der auf dem Markt befindlichen Fakes/Kopien/Fälschungen kommen aus China. Und je nach Produkt können da schnell mal über 99% der Angebote Fälschungen sein. Siehe zb. den "originalen" Galaxy Note 3 Akku, wo ca. 99,9999% der angebotenen "original" Akkus Fälschungen sind.

Die Fake-Produkte (zb. eine 1TB "China-Speicherkarte" die nur 16-32GB echte Kapazität hat - aber dem System 1TB vorgaukelt) sind ja eine Sache mit der man noch leben könnte - die kann man zumindest erkennen und ihnen dann aus dem Weg gehen. Für "Otto-Normal" der keine Ahnung hat dann trotzdem noch ärgerlich (und tlw. sogar sehr gefährlich, Stichwort Strom-Produkte).

Aber bei den Kopien/Fälschungen von bekannten Markenartikel, die dann auch ganz gezielt als solche angeboten werden, da sollte man deutlich härter/aggressiver gegen vorgehen. Oder (bei Klamotten zb.) sie als Kopie kennzeichnen. Wenn jemand sich ein paar Adidas-Turnschuhe oder eine Breitling für 5% des Preises des Originals kaufen möchte, obwohl er ganz genau weiß dass der Artikel eine Kopie ist, warum nicht. Nur wenn die 1TB Speicherkarte lediglich 32GB hat, und der Käufer dadurch einen Schaden erleidet (er verliert sensible Daten), dann geht das einfach zu weit.

Nicht nur in den Herstellungsländern, auch auf den entsprechenden Plattformen (ebay, Amazon usw), sollte man mehr "Manpower" auf diese Problematik ansetzen.

Wie gesagt, teilweise sind bis zu 99,999∞% der von einem Produkt weltweit angebotenen Artikel Fälschungen die als Original angeboten werden, sowas darf einfach nicht sein. Und nein, entgegen der Meinung vieler Kunden ist der Preis nicht zwingend ein Indiz. Den Note 3 Akku zb. kann man von 5-30€ pro Stück kaufen, Bulk oder Retail, mit oder ohne Hologram, trotzdem sind es quasi alles (und idR minderwertige) Kopien.


----------



## Zappaesk (29. Januar 2021)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Problematisch ist, wenn es keine Gerichtsbarkeit gibt, die einem den Rücken stärkt. Kein Verkäufer aus der EU oder den USA würde es langfristig wagen können, diese Art von Betrug zu unternehmen. Es geht immer nur um jene Märkte, in denen die eigene Justiz nichts unternimmt, wenn Langnasen betrogen werden. Das ist Volkssport.



Also ich habe sehr viel und schon lange mit China zu tun, war da auch schon vor Ort und bin noch nie übers Ohr gehauen worden. Gerichtsbarkeit hin oder her, wer blind kauft und meint er müsse zig GB Speicher für 10€ kaufen, der gehört auch übers Ohr gehauen. 

Wie gesagt, wenn man mit chinesischen Firmen zu tun hat und es in erster Linie um billig geht, dann bekommt man eben billig und gefälscht (wie im übrigen im Rest der Welt auch). 

Wenn man aber seriös nach guten Produkten in guter Qualität sucht, dann bekommt man auch die. Bloß halt nicht mehr als Superschnäppchen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (29. Januar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Also ich habe sehr viel und schon lange mit China zu tun, war da auch schon vor Ort und bin noch nie übers Ohr gehauen worden.


Und so macht jeder andere Erfahrungen. Wir sind in jedem Projekt massiv übers Ohr gehauen worden. Da liefert man z.B. hochwertigen Werkzeugstahl, der für Ätzungen ausgelegt ist, extra nach China und diese Schlawiner tauschen den Stahl gegen minderwertigfen einheimischen aus. Dann nimmt man die Werkzeuge, deren Funktion gut war, ab und wundert sich, dass die Konturätzungen überhaupt nicht funktionieren. Und so was kosten dann, weiul man eiun komplett neues Werkzeug beauftragen kann. So ein Verhalten kenne ich nur aus China. 

Das ganze klappt, wenn man langjährige Partner vor Ort hat. Es klappt aber nicht, wenn man bei irgendwem irgendwas bestellt. Da gibt es dann nur gefälschte Zertifikate, siehe aktuell die Masken, es gibt minderwertige Materialen, und vieles andere mehr. 

Wo kommen die gefälschten USB-Sticks her? Aus Kanada, aus den USA, aus Holland, der Schweiz oder auch China? Was vermutest Du?


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Januar 2021)

Aus Kanada, USA, Holland usw kommen weder gefälschte, noch richtige USB Sticks. Die dürften generell alle aus Fernost kommen... Schlechtes Argument.

Wenn bei euch offenbar das Lieferantenqualitätsmanagement versagt, dann ist das sicherlich auch anderswo ein Problem, nicht nur in China. Obendrein scheint ihr dazu im Vorfeld nicht ordentlich den Lieferanten auditiert und ausgewählt zu haben.

Ich selbst kenn nur einen Fall, bei dem ein Lieferant solche spielchen versucht hat, war aber ein Inder, ist ihm nicht gelungen... 

Dazu kenne ich zig Lieferanten aus D und der EU, die auch nicht sauber arbeiten, wenn man denen nicht auf die Finger schaut.

Deswegen ist es eben gut, wenn man die mittels den Qualitätsjungs an der kurzen Leine hält. Wer Qualität haben will, muss halt auch was dafür tun und net nur geblendet vom Preis aussuchen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (30. Januar 2021)

Zappaesk schrieb:


> Wer Qualität haben will, muss halt auch was dafür tun und net nur geblendet vom Preis aussuchen.


Genau darum geht es hier. Und darum, dass der Privatkäufer keine wirkliche Handhabe hat, um einen Betrüger in Fernost vor den Kadi zu zerren. Genau darum geht es ja. Wer meint, auf diese Art und Weise billige Schnäppchen zu bekommen, wird es irgendwann lernen. Und trotzdem, denkt man z.B. an dreiste Plagiate, sticht ein Land unrühmlich hervor. Denn auch in diesem Fall geht es im weitesten Sinne um Plagiate, also billigen Plunder, der ein namhaftes Produkt sein will.









						China kopiert alles. Das frustriert › absatzwirtschaft
					

China kopiert und kopiert. Weltweit gibt es wohl keine größere und besser organisierte Industrie zur Kopie von Markenartikeln.




					www.absatzwirtschaft.de


----------



## Zappaesk (30. Januar 2021)

Nun, davor gefälschte Schnäppchen zu kaufen kann sich jeder selbst schützen und eben gezielt, bewusst und informiert einkaufen. Das kann man niemandem abnehmen. Und ja, in China gibt es solche Betrüger ob das jetzt prozentual mehr sind als anderswo sei mal dahin gestellt.

Daraus aber abzuleiten, dass man generell beim Handel mit chinesischen Firmen abgezockt wird ist nicht nur lächerlich und rassistisch, sondern auch mit 10 Sekunden nachdenken zu widerlegen.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Januar 2021)

Wer ernsthaft glaubt, dass gewitzte Betrüger hauptsächlich aus China kommen, hat noch nie mit sogenannten "grundsoliden deutschen Handwerksunternehmen" zu tun gehabt.  

Spaß beiseite: Betrüger gibt es überall, wenn die Gelegenheit günstig und/oder kaum Konsequenzen zu befürchten sind. China fällt aus zwei Gründen häufiger auf: Erst einmal gibt es aufgrund des hohen Volumens mehr Fälle bei prinzipiell gleicher Betrugswahrscheinlichkeit und dann sind die Gelackmeierten zumeist unerfahrende (bis wirklich grenzdämliche) Endverbraucher, welche direkt aus dubioser Quelle kaufen und anschließend ihren Frust öffentlichkeitswirksam Luft machen.

Inzwischen gibt es jedoch wirklich jede Chinaware (also die ohne große Exportlinie) auch über Händler, die hierzulande greifbar und gewährleistungspflichtig sind.  Sicherlich kostet das ein wenig mehr, aber das ist einfach der ganz normale Aufpreis dafür, dass man Sicherheiten erhält und sich der Anbieter bereits weitestgehend darum gekümmert hat, dubiose Lieferanten auszufiltern und eingeführte Ware zu prüfen - sprich, es ist der Aufpreis dafür, dass der Händler die Risiken trägt, _die man ansonsten selbst tragen muss_, wenn man direkt aus ungeprüfter Quelle kauft.

Das soll jetzt kein "Selbst Schuld!" sein. Bestehen bleibt das Problem, dass der unbedarfte Kunde gerade bei großen/prominenten Plattformen wie zum Beispiel Wish (und weg) oder eBay von einer Sicherheit ausgeht, die häufig einfach nicht vorhanden ist.
ABER: Ebenso, wie ich beim Betreten eines Ladengeschäfts mit fragwürdigem Auftreten bzw. dubioser Preisgestaltung vorsichtig werde, ist es auch Kunden zumutbar, sich kurz zu informieren, wo der Händler sitzt und welcher Gerichtsbarkeit er unterliegt.


----------



## INU.ID (10. Oktober 2022)

Auch wenn das Thema nicht mehr neu ist, wollte ich es trotzdem mal hier einpflegen.

Es sind schon eine ganze Weile auch SSDs betroffen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dZb6044qp68

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## psalm64 (12. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber viel schlimmer ist es ja, wenn die Fälscher das gute Zeug kaufen und dann gefälschte mit kleinerer Kapazität und echter Optik innerhalb der 2 Wochen zurückschicken und die dann bei Amazon ungetestet im zum Wiederverkauf landen...


----------

